# download new file from secure website using a script



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

So, just curious if there is a way i can use a sscript to

a) access website ex: https://securesite.domain.com
b) login with a valid username & password
c) find newest file(s) 
d) have it pick up on any unread/seen file, and download it automatically to a folder location, and mark the item as seen/downloaded

again, not sure if this is in correct place
i don't see any 'programming or scripting" help topic/forms to post this sort of things to

Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Swiper said:


> again, not sure if this is in correct place
> i don't see any 'programming or scripting" help topic/forms to post this sort of things to
> 
> Thanks


Like the one that says:
Software Development
For programmers of Visual Basic, FoxPro, C, macro, and *any other coding.*

Can't be done with pure batch as far as I know.
I am not sure the capabilities of Wget or Curl but we do something similar where I work. We refer to it as a Web Call and our applications that do that are written in .Net.


----------

